# Spring my Ass



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was spreading poopy yesterday. Made dust 99% of the places I spread. Grabbed a thermometer and checked, ground temp was only mid 40's.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your patio furniture looks lonely Cy. You might need to have a gathering. And to think I was complaining about a cool damp day. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

It's cool,windy,and rain is coming.... have had a fire in the stove AGAIN for the last week... now I'm wondering if spreading fertilizer mid February was the right time or not, looks like the fields will need some N later now...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's girly man snow
We just got 14" of snow on Wednesday.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

This past Wednesday we had yet another light snow.....third one this month. 








Hayden


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Was spreading poopy yesterday. Made dust 99% of the places I spread. Grabbed a thermometer and checked, ground temp was only mid 40's.


Most places here you'd need a hammer to get that thermometer in the ground. Did notice a puddle of water in a gate that disappeared the other day, ground must have opened up under it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


>


I think that's the same storm that got us yesterday. At least it didn't get cold, can't say how much snow we got ,5 to 7 inches maybe. 35mph winds made it hard to tell. Only place the snow stopped is by every door, gate, bale pile, and tree. Might or might not be the end to my ice fishing season.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Most places here you'd need a hammer to get that thermometer in the ground. Did notice a puddle of water in a gate that disappeared the other day, ground must have opened up under it.


It must of found a worm hole,lol.They started back on the Lewis and Clark pipeline after shutting down for the winter.Useing a large excavator with a 4-5' hook they are busting the 24-30" of frost to get to thawed soil.Glad it's not my farm they are going threw.Subsoil getting mixed with top soil is going to take years to heal.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello from sunny Michigan


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It was nice and sunny here, but the wind did come up this afternoon.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

0 F here this morning. Woke up to a chilly house. Snow still knee deep or better in the fields and a bit more forecast this week but rain on the weekend.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We got snow last night, about six inches, and it is supposed to snow more on Wednesday.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Holy Week weather in the U.P.

Thursday








Good Friday








Not so good Saturday













This is what they climate change. We call it spring.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> Holy Week weather in the U.P.
> 
> Thursday
> 
> ...


That's exactly the weather we had this last week. Beautiful all week long with temps in the 40s, sunshine, and no wind. Yesterday was a winter storm warning with wind and 3 inches of snow, colder temps. Today is nasty, sun is shining but the wind is howling blowing snow around and making sub zero windchills. I'm ready for spring but it looks like it might be 2 weeks away yet.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Same snowy mess in Wisconsin! It was almost all melted before this came

And the forecast is for 5 to 9" more on Tuesday!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Woke up to a few inches here in south central PA this morning...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What a way to start off a Monday in April. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Coldest start to April I can remember. Last night was a long night of checking cows and heifers every 2 hours. It was -2 this morning at 7 and had -20 below windchills all night long. Wind is supposed to die down tonight but its still gonna be cold. Just getting started calving, only 8 so far. The 10 day doesn't look so good either. a little warmer than snow next weekend and windy again. I hope that forecast is wrong.

These jokes make more sense if you live in one of the frigid northern states.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

-20c this morning with 4-6 more inches of snow forecast. Hard to get excited about spring here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

34°F in Coyote Flats,Texas right now


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> 34°F in Coyote Flats,Texas right now


Wow we're at 26 here at the moment. Unreal how far south that cold air can go.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Last year we were no-tilling oats April 8th. After 20+ inches of snow last Saturday and Tuesday , we have a ways to go. With a lo of 3° this morning , it may take a while. Good grief !


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

25 here this morning, i think record is 24. Produce farmers are stressing, no sweet corn planted yet. About 3 weeks behind already. Talked to one yesterday, he was going to plant today no matter what. He said when it comes to sweet corn "if you ain't first, your last"


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> 25 here this morning, i think record is 24. Produce farmers are stressing, no sweet corn planted yet. About 3 weeks behind already. Talked to one yesterday, he was going to plant today no matter what. He said when it comes to sweet corn "if you ain't first, your last"


correction, record was 22 and we tied it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Uphayman said:


> Last year we were no-tilling oats April 8th. After 20+ inches of snow last Saturday and Tuesday , we have a ways to go. With a lo of 3° this morning , it may take a while. Good grief !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences. I feel your pain.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Doing fine till i fell through. Another tractor and some snow moved to get to ground level..... back moving bales.









We went out to Waterton National Park on Sunday. Beautiful day, great scenery. Only minutes from the ranch.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That snow is sure deep up there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Doing fine till i fell through. Another tractor and some snow moved to get to ground level..... back moving bales.


What month does spring arrive Ray?  Looks like you should have a good water reserve going into this season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> What month does spring arrive Ray?  Looks like you should have a good water reserve going into this season.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And is summer on Wednesday or Thursday this year for you guys?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a abnormal amount of snow and colder winter/spring then usual. Had the drills put away 2 years ago by now, this year it will be Mid May or later. Maybe much later.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Snow last night at my sons lacrosse game


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Was a nicer day here today. Lower 40s but the wind had a bite to it. Little cooler tomorrow with a chance of snow. Was talk of a big storm for next weekend here but fortunately it is supposed to stay south of us.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All things are relative.....and for here we had a light frost again this morning. Everything is behind here just as other places. Just one of those things that we all like to fuss about, but it will soon be passed and we will be whining about the heat and humidity and how wet or dry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Ralphie and I feel the same the way.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

New forecast


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And we missed spring, went straight to summer. 78 degrees and 35 mph wind.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is one heck of a forecast Cy. I hope you folks get spared. Supposedly down to 32° here Monday morning then right back up. I am thinking after Monday that real planting can begin in earnest here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> That is one heck of a forecast Cy. I hope you folks get spared. Supposedly down to 32° here Monday morning then right back up. I am thinking after Monday that real planting can begin in earnest here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Maybe I can get a job as weather forecaster.

This is going to be terrible for stock cow guys,a lot are calving now.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Maybe I can get a job as weather forecaster.
> 
> This is going to be terrible for stock cow guys,a lot are calving now.


Yes it will be terrible for the cattle. Pretty sure a lot of people in SD west of river calve out in the open in pastures. Not a lot of barns or facilities. I feel for them but I was nervous when they were forecasting it to hit us up here. Really glad it stayed south. All we got was the wind and cold which has been crappy enough.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I did my first forcast.Now if I'd get pd for it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I did my first forcast.Now if I'd get pd for it.


Finally, an honest forecaster, might have to wait a little while on the 'paid' part however. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Round one of the storm going threw this morning.70 mph straight line winds.70 high line poles down in one spot.Some bins blown away.A lot of trees down.neighbors cattle barn roof gone.Another neighbor tore off 100' of tarp off his hoop barn.300' long barn with holestien calves in it.

Now for round 2 supposed to get 2" of snow per hr.Its still 33 degrees and rain so far.

Oh we had hail this morning also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's tough....especially this late in the spring.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Get some moisture in that wind and it can sure do damage.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That's down right ugly. Sorry to hear your getting that kind of weather.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What it looks like now.The snow arrived.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> What it looks like now.The snow arrived.


With us just starting calving that's the weather that nightmares are made of. We just broke the record here for the longest consecutive stretch of dropping below freezing everyday. The forecast for the next week is showing a foot of snow and the cold trend and record continuing.

















Just finished feeding in the mud and now off to defrost some frozen culverts. Saw the first bee of the year yesterday so that's a good sign. He was flying pretty slow with the low temperature though.









Excuse the dirty window....... it's a given this time of year ????

Adrian


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My heart goes out to you fellas suffering these late blizzards. I hate it so bad for the calving stock....just not good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I for one have never seen a bee out and about when there is snow on the ground. Some falls during deer season if its cold and not much snow I can usually find a lady bug on the ground on the hills we sit on and glass for deer. Pick it up and blow on it for awhile to warm it up and it'll start walking around again. Amazing the amount of cold some insects and animals can take.

A lot of the wildlife here doesn't seem to be enjoying our late spring. Kind of funny seeing robins, meadowlarks, and doves around when its near zero and the ground is white. A lot of our snow has melted but the mud still freezes solid at night. Supposed to start warming up a bit in a day or two, into the upper 40s.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> What it looks like now.The snow arrived.


You just might need those snow pusher attachments ahead of the trash whippers on your planter.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

IHCman said:


> I for one have never seen a bee out and about when there is snow on the ground.


The snow came on Halloween (not counting the multiple dumps during harvest that melted) and is still around yet. The beekeepers came around three weeks ago when it warmed up slightly and pulled the insulation off the hives and fed them since normally the weather is more "spring" like. I guess up here on the tundra the wildlife embraces whatever chance they get to escape the winter hibernation they've been in for 6 months. Apparently the bears are coming out now as well and they are extra hungry since nothing is growing for them to eat. ☃


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Supposed to rank #2 storm and that goes back 128 years for Green Bay,WI. In the last 3 days the only weather we didn't have was sunshine. 
I watch the news and the reporters are shielding their faces because the sleet hurts. Well, I suppose it would, its at least 30mph winds.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> You just might need those snow pusher attachments ahead of the trash whippers on your planter.


It's to deep for the snow pushers so going to use another attachment


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Dodged the first blast Saturday by 20 miles to the south. Got hammered today though. 15"+ so far. Supposed to finish off with ice.














Sometimes you plow.........sometimes you dig out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If that ain't a way to ruin a April spring day. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And more snow predicted for Wednesday,up to 6"


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea,that's not good. A couple dairies around here had snow load exceed the capacity of the trusses. The fire departments have been watering it off to save what they can. Supposed to get rain in 2 days. Ugh.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

http://fox11online.com/news/local/video-new-london-dealership-uncovers-vehicles-after-blizzard-evelyn

This is in my delivery area.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Good news for all those seeking exercise......one of which I'm not. After being closed all weekend from the storm, 2'+ and 50 + mph winds of the bay of Green Bay, they have cleared the entrance !








Good weekend for chiropractors and cardiologists.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Unbelievable.....I don't know how ya'll do it


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been chilly enough here every time a momma cow lays down the calf tries to climb back in.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

IHCman you need a weather warning when it gets that warm, there will be smiling happy people, celebrations, sunburn and girls in short shorts.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mud season arrived! Hopefully it goes away quick. Some snow left on the ground, but now going away quickly.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Heard the frogs croaking tonight for the first time this year while checking cows. The old timers said there's one more dump of snow after the frogs come out and for the last 15 years or so that I've been following it that's the case. It can snow every month of the year except July here though.....

Bring on the spring. Saw the first tinge of green on a south slope today and it's long overdue.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had to rent a skid loader with tracks to get hay loaded out of field.Park trailer on the road.Still have snow drifts around hay piles.Some bales froze down.It's been a long winter here and now a long mud season!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Had to rent a skid loader with tracks to get hay loaded out of field.Park trailer on the road.Still have snow drifts around hay piles.Some bales froze down.It's been a long winter here and now a long mud season!


Is there much farming going on around there then? I'd imagine not much is planted. Around here a few are starting to spread fertilizer and do a little tillage but I haven't heard of anyone planting anything yet. Probably in the next week or so some wheat and barley will be seeded. Most guys I've talked to, don't plan to start till May 1st, let some of the low spots dry out and let the frost come out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Is there much farming going on around there then? I'd imagine not much is planted. Around here a few are starting to spread fertilizer and do a little tillage but I haven't heard of anyone planting anything yet. Probably in the next week or so some wheat and barley will be seeded. Most guys I've talked to, don't plan to start till May 1st, let some of the low spots dry out and let the frost come out.


None,on the south slopes there was couple inches of snow left where it had drifted yesterday.Still water standing in low spots although it's been going down once frost came out of those spots.30" of snow in April really slowed the drying down.7-10 days of drying weather before it will go.

Alfalfa is just breaking dormancy,it will take a couple more days before I can access winter kill.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And the race is on! Most people turned the planters loose today. No rain until Thursday and 80 degrees next week so a lot of corn and beans will go in fast. I plan to start no till on both planters Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> And the race is on! Most people turned the planters loose today. No rain until Thursday and 80 degrees next week so a lot of corn and beans will go in fast. I plan to start no till on both planters Sunday afternoon.


That was my plan, except its raining tonight and still figuring on how to mount a green gps receiver on a red tractor.


----------

